# Hiccup, Chinese Crested Puppy



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

I haven't been on here in awhile but got drawn back by the Koolie thread. I figured it would be a good chance to introduce my Crested puppy, Hiccup. 

He's about 7 months old right now and I've had him for a couple months and I kinda adore him.



He's very happy 



He's learning to be a swimmer! He likes to swim but hasn't figured out yet to swim and retrieve his toy at the same time. But he's done it a couple times! 



He kinda looks like an 80s hair band



He's turning into quite the disc lover. Tugs like crazy, loves rollers and is now learning to catch





Did I mention he's happy?







Yeah, I love him.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

He's adorable! Hope you'll share more about him. Some day, when I'm much older, I may need a smaller dog and a CC sounds like a good fit for me.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Love your pictures! He's the coolest


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

He's one of the best-looking cresties I've seen! There's a breeder near me, so I've been seeing them quite a bit at shows recently. The breeder has both hairless and powderpuffs, but she says the judges never pick the latter.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Aww I love the darker skinned cresteds. I love a good puff too but those dark crests are awesome to watch. I am not really a fan of the pink skinned ones though.


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

Crantastic said:


> He's one of the best-looking cresties I've seen! There's a breeder near me, so I've been seeing them quite a bit at shows recently. The breeder has both hairless and powderpuffs, but she says the judges never pick the latter.


Thanks! I think he's pretty nice looking too! I know my breeder was a bit bummed I wasn't going to show him but she's thrilled about him doing everything else since all her puppy buyers do either show or pet



cookieface said:


> He's adorable! Hope you'll share more about him. Some day, when I'm much older, I may need a smaller dog and a CC sounds like a good fit for me.


He's a real lot of fun! Way more drive and energy than you would think from a primarily show breed



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Aww I love the darker skinned cresteds. I love a good puff too but those dark crests are awesome to watch. I am not really a fan of the pink skinned ones though.


He's actually a shaved puff! I love the naked look without having to deal with actual skin. And he was getting super hot with all the stuff we were doing. But I really do love the black and white. Matches my color scheme. 

But he made a cute little alpaca

Hiccup


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I thought he looked like a shaved puff! I'd never seen a hairless with that much on the head and feet. I like the way you've got him clipped. Seems like the coat/skin would be easier to take care of than with a hairless or a "natural" puff.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol duh. I thought he looked a little too dark for a hairless, but did not really look closely. He still looks awesome.


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

He is just AWESOME looking! Love his hairdo, that is soooo freaking cool.


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow, he's adorable! Definitely the cutest crestie I've ever seen!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

He is the CUTEST Chinese Crested I have ever seen! Adorable


----------



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

I love him so much! crested personality reminds me a lot of Afghan hounds in certain ways. I have a friend who owns a few of these little monkeys and they are just fantastic! wish we had the set up to be more little dog friendly. Also I love his name!


Bea
Amelia: Afghan hound
Coraline: Borzoi puppy
Basil: Borzoi puppy


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

TravelingKoolie said:


> He kinda looks like an 80s hair band


Wow - he is one gorgeous dude!! All he needs now is a headband and an electric guitar! heeheehee 
Love the name, too :becky:


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello Hiccup the crestie! Hiccup the podenco says hi!











He is just full on adorable.
I think I need one.


----------



## GHill762 (Jul 13, 2015)

how big is hiccup? I don't know the breed and don't know how big they get. that's a great name for him, love the haircut!!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

He looks like a Japanime character!!!


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone! He's a seriously fun little guy!



GHill762 said:


> how big is hiccup? I don't know the breed and don't know how big they get. that's a great name for him, love the haircut!!


He's about 8 pounds, and 10inches I think at the shoulder, though don't quote me on that!


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

BellaPup said:


> Wow - he is one gorgeous dude!! All he needs now is a headband and an electric guitar! heeheehee
> Love the name, too :becky:


He reminds me of Stacie Jaxx


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

voodookitten said:


> He reminds me of Stacie Jaxx


hahaha...yes!
....or Blackie Lawless :becky:


----------



## FallDeere (Jul 26, 2015)

I've wanted a Chinese Crested on and off pretty much my entire life... Hiccup has just sent me over the edge... He's so handsome! It is awesome that you can get the "hairless look" without the hairless problems! I wouldn't have ever thought to give them a cut like that.  He looks so good in it! He also looks good as an alpaca, though... He just looks good! I've actually never seen a Chinese Crested as handsome as him.


----------



## Finnbarr (Sep 22, 2014)

He looks like a unicorn - so dashing in his haircut!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I have to agree with everyone else- he is the cutest CC I've ever seen!!


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

FallDeere said:


> I've wanted a Chinese Crested on and off pretty much my entire life... Hiccup has just sent me over the edge... He's so handsome! It is awesome that you can get the "hairless look" without the hairless problems! I wouldn't have ever thought to give them a cut like that.  He looks so good in it! He also looks good as an alpaca, though... He just looks good! I've actually never seen a Chinese Crested as handsome as him.


I somehow missed this!

Thanks so much! I agree on the hairless look without the issues. No teeth issues or skin issues which is really nice. I won't lie, some crested people about had a heart attack when I decided to cut him. But, my dog, my choice! I love how he looks like this, it gives me a ton of choices and it lets him not overheat, how can you go wrong?

Plus, I'm so not used to long haired dogs, just the upkeep on his fringe, which is really minimal is hard for me to remember. I'm used to wash and wear dogs! 

But seriously, he's super fun, his drive is just going up and up and he gets to compete in his first disc comp in a couple weeks!


----------

